# How to add covered porch on existing L shaped brick home



## Leah (Feb 28, 2012)

I have an L- shaped brick home with a concrete 9'x30 back patio that I would like to cover. The roof on the 30' side is has a 10/12 pitch and the other roof 9' side is a 6/12 pitch. The 30' side has a garden double doors that water floods under, so I either need to place gutters or cover the concrete patio. I can't add the patio to the top of the other roofs because my chimney is about two feet up on the corner of both roofs. Also the 30' roof is not only very steep but it is Hugh the water coming off this roof would probably flood gutters. I hope some can understand what I tried to explain and have some suggestions.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 28, 2012)

Some photos would be helpfull. What is the height from the ground to where the gutter would be and what kind of roof would you like to have?
AND welcome the site.


----------



## Leah (Mar 3, 2012)

It is 7 1/2 foot tall and we don't have a particular roof in mind.









Any help will be great! And thank you for the welcome!


----------



## BridgeMan (Mar 3, 2012)

You have a very classy-looking place.  It would be a shame to klutz it up with a poorly-designed patio cover.  If it were mine, I'd be strongly tempted to install a free-standing pergola-type roof over it (cantilevered over the house's soffit areas), with heavy white framing, such that it would make a statement in its own right and not compromise the classic look of the house.  The downfall of that idea is the fact that you'd either need rain gutters installed on the fascias, or install custom swale-type diverters on the roof, above where the pergola would extend over.  I'd also make sure the patio cover had several large skylites in it, to prevent making "dungeons" out of the sunny rooms you now have.

If you want to go "whole hog" and completely redo the rear roof line to accommodate the patio cover, that chimney (wood-framed, with steel flue) looks like it would be quite simple to extend vertically.  Meaning it shouldn't deter you from going that route should you desire.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 4, 2012)

As Bidgeman said whatever you do will change the look of the house, some for the better and some not so much. I've posted a google seach so you could have some idea what is available and if you pick out something you like, we could help you figure out how.
[ame]http://www.google.ca/search?q=porch+roof+trusses&hl=en&prmd=imvns&source=lnms&tbm=isch&ei=sO5TT9abJYvbiAKYhJy1Bg&sa=X&oi=mode_link&ct=mode&cd=2&sqi=2&ved=0CCYQ_AUoAQ&biw=1016&bih=523#hl=en&tbm=isch&sa=1&q=types+of+porch+roofs&oq=types+of+porch&aq=1&aqi=g2g-m1g-sS1g-S1g-sS1g-S3&aql=&gs_sm=1&gs_upl=438968l450545l0l455153l14l14l0l4l4l0l85l617l10l10l0&gs_l=img.1.1.0l2j0i5j0i10i24j0i24j0i10i24j0i24l3.438968l450545l0l455153l14l14l0l4l4l0l85l617l10l10l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.,cf.osb&fp=8a9ed2d1588adba&biw=1016&bih=523[/ame]


----------

